# spot and stalk



## Dave R (Oct 17, 2010)

How many of you guys spot and stalk versus sitting in a stand? I really suck at sitting still and seem pretty clumsy when out in the *******. I almost stepped on an 8 point buck tonight but when he jumped, he never stopped running. I was 10 yards away and the wind was blowing to him but I was moving fairly quit and used some scent blocker. That stuff really works!!!

I really need to work on my stalking skills though.

I found a nice place and then checked it out on Google Earth and it looked real good. I went there tonight and it seems someone else thought the same thing before. There's a tree stand in one of the ****** fingers and is actually placed in a good spot. Seems there are alot more bow hunters now than when I did it 9 years ago.

Thanks for any input. Just wondering if I'm the only one out there spooking the deer. Lost my perfect shot 3 weeks ago stalking and I've not found a good shot since. I'm really ****** at myself for it.

Dave


----------



## triwithzinger (Jul 2, 2008)

A few years ago I stalked about a dozen deer that were bedded in a tall patch of grass in the middle of a field. It was December, so there was snow on the ground with a moderate wind. I had cut up some old white t-shirts and pinned them to my suit to simulate the vertical nature of the grass & snow. It was about a 300m stalk across open country that took me about 15-20 minutes and I got within 30 yards before a guy I was hunting with spooked them (he decided to flounder in from the south). I think if he wasn't there I might have actually got close enough for a shot.

Usually when I do try and stalk, though, I'm too clumsy and impatient and end up bumping them before I'm in range.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

If you do not posses the patience for stand hunting, than you likely do not posses the patience for stalking/still hunting. IMO, MORE patience is required for the latter two.

Patience patience patience patience grasshopper.


----------



## Dave R (Oct 17, 2010)

I don't even have the patience to sit on the toilet longer than 5 minutes. Guess I have some practicing to do. Thanks guys.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Spot and stalk and still hunting take a lot more patience IMO than sitting in a stand. I stand hunt, I hunt out of a ground blind, I spot and stalk and I still hunt.

Stalking to within bow range of a wild animal is exceedingly difficult and requires way more patience than sitting still and waiting for a deer to come into range.

huntin1


----------

